# Goodbye Mauran Ambulance, LADOT revoking all 14 permits



## looker (Sep 2, 2011)

If anyone here working for Mauran ambulance in Los Angeles, I suggest you look for new job quick. LADOT about to take away 14 permits from Mauran for repeated violation(s). 

http://ens.lacity.org/ladot/transreports/ladottransreports242573111_09012011.pdf


----------



## exodus (Sep 2, 2011)

That sucks, looks like they've been operating over 30 years...   Does LA DOT really have people out on 'patrol' looking for ambulance violations?


----------



## looker (Sep 2, 2011)

exodus said:


> That sucks, looks like they've been operating over 30 years...   Does LA DOT really have people out on 'patrol' looking for ambulance violations?



Yes plus they were doing so in the open that they were asking to be caught.I don't gt why they didn't just get the sticker. Yes it cost a little money but it cost much less compare to the fine. Yes it takes 4 month to get approval but they been around for longtime. I just don't get them.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 2, 2011)

exodus said:


> That sucks, looks like they've been operating over 30 years...   Does LA DOT really have people out on 'patrol' looking for ambulance violations?



I'd be surprised if they didn't!  I believe FDNY EMS supervisors can pull over and inspect ambulances whenever they feel like.

I'd be kind of scary to think of a system like EMS being regulated only by rules on a paper and not actual human beings LOOKING for violations before they can affect patient outcomes.


----------



## looker (Sep 2, 2011)

Cup of Joe said:


> I'd be surprised if they didn't!  I believe FDNY EMS supervisors can pull over and inspect ambulances whenever they feel like.
> 
> I'd be kind of scary to think of a system like EMS being regulated only by rules on a paper and not actual human beings LOOKING for violations before they can affect patient outcomes.



That is not why DOT out looking for violation(s). It's all about money.


----------



## VCEMT (Sep 3, 2011)

All those L.A. ambulance companies are sketchy. They don't even carry AEDs, those taxi companies are jokes. American Professional and Procare are next, they continually pick up and drop off in Simi.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 3, 2011)

VCEMT said:


> All those L.A. ambulance companies are sketchy. They don't even carry AEDs, those taxi companies are jokes. American Professional and Procare are next, they continually pick up and drop off in Simi.



I blame the state EMSA and local EMS agencies (LEMSA) for not requiring it on ambulances operating inside the state of California and/or the local county.


----------



## Handsome Rob (Sep 3, 2011)

One down, many to go. 

sent from my mobile command center. or phone. whatever.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 3, 2011)

VCEMT said:


> All those L.A. ambulance companies are sketchy. They don't even carry AEDs, those taxi companies are jokes. American Professional and Procare are next, they continually pick up and drop off in Simi.



None of our BLS ambulances carry AEDs (I'm not in LA county). And we barely have enough monitors for the ALS rigs. I think we only have 1 extra monitor right now. 

Now that I think about it from all the BLS ambulances I've seen from other companies I have never seen an AED being in the unit.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 3, 2011)

September 8th?  Damn, I wish I could tell the future.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 4, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I blame the state EMSA and local EMS agencies (LEMSA) for not requiring it on ambulances operating inside the state of California and/or the local county.



Seriously, how can that be allowed to happen? What happens if the BLS unit ends up an arrest? If there's one thing we know, it's that early defibrillation works.


----------



## socalemt123 (Sep 4, 2011)

Tigger said:


> Seriously, how can that be allowed to happen? What happens if the BLS unit ends up an arrest? If there's one thing we know, it's that early defibrillation works.



I work for a BLS company in Riverside County and we don't carry AED's on any of our units either.


----------



## Gordoemt (Apr 28, 2012)

VCEMT said:


> All those L.A. ambulance companies are sketchy. They don't even carry AEDs, those taxi companies are jokes. American Professional and Procare are next, they continually pick up and drop off in Simi.



Emsa states that an ambulance can pick up in a county that they are certed in IE: la county and can drop off anywhere.... Ventura kern oc anywhere. Procare is city certed and in process for la county i belive but they can still run calls in la county... Legally. Now picking up is another story. Must be certed in yhat area to pick up unless that area doesnt require a cert.


----------



## johnrsemt (Apr 30, 2012)

So if I understand it correctly;  I my ambulance is certified in Orange County and I transport to LA county and drop off I am ok.
  BUT if on the way back to Orange county if I get waved down for a sick person or OB or Zombie Infestation while still in LA County I and my ambulance service can lose their certification:    No wonder CA is so screwed up


----------



## Gordoemt (Apr 30, 2012)

johnrsemt said:


> So if I understand it correctly;  I my ambulance is certified in Orange County and I transport to LA county and drop off I am ok.
> BUT if on the way back to Orange county if I get waved down for a sick person or OB or Zombie Infestation while still in LA County I and my ambulance service can lose their certification:    No wonder CA is so screwed up



To my understanding that is a gray area.  if i were you i would stop. Its not my fault if i get the company fined. But if i dont stop then legally im screwed. Better the company then me lol.


----------



## looker (Apr 30, 2012)

johnrsemt said:


> So if I understand it correctly;  I my ambulance is certified in Orange County and I transport to LA county and drop off I am ok.
> BUT if on the way back to Orange county if I get waved down for a sick person or OB or Zombie Infestation while still in LA County I and my ambulance service can lose their certification:    No wonder CA is so screwed up



It depends who flags you down.If fire department or pd, you're okay to transport. If private individual you need call 911 and advice that you got flagged down and also that you're not licensed in city, county whatever the fact might be. If you get okay by 911 operator to transport you're in the clear, otherwise standby till authorized ambulance comes.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Apr 30, 2012)

Cup of Joe said:


> I'd be surprised if they didn't!  *I believe FDNY EMS supervisors can pull over and inspect ambulances whenever they feel like.
> *
> I'd be kind of scary to think of a system like EMS being regulated only by rules on a paper and not actual human beings LOOKING for violations before they can affect patient outcomes.



Yes, they can but they usually just ask to sign our unit activity log because they are required to do vehicle checks. They really just come to chitchat and socialize and call it work.

Also, FDNY supervisors aren't about to issue fines to their own agency nor do they have the power to do so.

The inspections are more in place to get the crew in a jam if they aren't properly stocking and maintaining their vehicle and equipment.


----------

